# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή 2018 - Καρδερίνες

## Nenkeren

Καλησπερα ξεκιναω το θεμα πρωιμα μιας και ειμαστε μια μερα μεσα στην ανοιξη ημερολογιακα και ξεκινησα τις ετοιμασιες μου σιγα σιγα.
Θα ανανεωθει με φωτογραφιες απο τα ζευγαρια μου.

Ξεκιναω λοιπον με καθαρισμα και απολυμανση των κλουβιων και τα πουλια σε 10 μερες θα μπουν ανα ζευγαρι.

Φετος θα βαλω 7 ζευγαρια εκ των οποιων 1 περσινο θυληκο καθως ενα θυληκο το εδωσα στη κοπελα μου για ζευγαρι ενα το εχασα και 2 τα εδωσα λογω μορφολογιας και επειδη δεν ηταν και οτι καλυτερο απο αποψη μητροτητας (αν θυμαστε με αυγα στον πατο κλπ που μπορει να ηταν και δικος μου λαθος χειρισμος).

Οποτε η πλειοψηφια των πουλιων ειναι δικα μου φετεινα και παμε για μια φρεσκια αρχη.

Η προετοιμασια που θα κανω δεν ειναι κατι το ιδιεταιρο,αυτη την περιοδο γυρναω το μειγμα απο Manitoba premium σε manitoba major θα αρχισω να παρεχω πιο συστηματικα αυγοτροφη και η παροχη θα αυξανεται ανα βδομαδα μεχρι να υπαρχει καθημερινη παροχη μεσα Μαρτη.

Δεν ξερω τι θα κανω απο αποψη παροχης βιταμινων καθως στην αυγοτροφη μονο εμεις δεν ειμαστε μεσα,οποτε αυτο αιωρειται,ισως δωσω για να καλυφθω ψυχολογικα αλλα μεχρι εκει.|

Επισης αμφιταλαντεύομαι στο αν θα παρεχω σκουληκι φετος και μαλλον θα το κανω,τεινω προς το buffalo μετα απο συζητηση με το Δημητρη αλλα καθως εμεινα ικανοποιημενος απο τα Pinkies περυσι δεν εχω αποφασισει.

Δυο μεγαλες διαφορες με περυσι για να καλυψω την πιθανοτητα λαθος χειρισμου με αυγα στον πατο ειναι:

1.Θα μπουν δυο φωλιες αντι για μια που ειχα περυσι μια κλειστου τυπου εσωτερικα του κλουβιου και μια ανοιχτου κλασικη οπως περυσι.

2.Δεν θα ταιζω καθημερινα αλλα ανα δυο μερες με στοχο την οσο λιγοτερη ενοχληση των πουλιων απο την παρουσια μου γινεται και εδω αναρωτιεμαι τι θα κανω με την αυγοτροφη γι αυτο,ισως μια πολυ γρηγορη αλλαγη και εφυγα απο το χωρο.

Φετος εχουν μπει 3 ζευγαρια με συγκεκριμενη μορφολογια καθως του χρονου σκεφτομαι να κατεβασω καποια πουλια σε εκθεσεις γιατι μ αρεσει να διαγωνιζομαι,και να δω αν οι φετεινες μου επιλογες ηταν οι σωστες.

Επισης υπαρχουν 8 καναρες ετοιμες για μαχη σε κακοτοπιες και αν ολα πανε κατ ευχην και δεν εχω απωλειες να μπουν και δυο ζευγαρια για καρδερινοκαναρα,αλλα δεν ειναι κατι που με τρελαινει σαν ιδεα γιατι ουτε ορεξη για δασκαλεματα εχω 
αλλα και ουτε μ αρεσουν και τα καρδερινοκαναρα τοσο.

Αυτα απο εμενα φωτογραφιες προσεχως που θα μπουν τα πουλια με τα ζευγαρια τους ευχομαι καλη αρχη σε ολους και καλα αποτελεσματα,μακαρι να μας παει καλα το διδυμο Μαρτης/Απριλης γιατι εγω περυσι ειχα πολλα τουμπαρισματα την αντιστοιχη περιοδο που παρ΄οτι τα πουλια σωθηκαν εγω βασανιστηκα αρκετα.

Υ.γ 

Αντρεα το γραββατακι παει μια χαρα χωνει και ομορφα δεν εχω αποφασισει πως θα κινηθω μαζι του φετος αλλα μαλλον θα μπει ζευγαρι κανονικα.

Δημητρη και τα δικα σου τα πουλακια πανε μια χαρα η μια θυληκια θα μαλλον θα μεινει στο ραφι για φετος και θα την εχω για περισσευμα.

Φωτογραφιες συντομααα!

----------


## MacGyver

Φίλιππε με το καλό. Εύχομαι περισσότερες επιτυχίες για το 2018 (όχι 2017)

----------


## Nenkeren

Ωμπα ωμπα αρνουμαι να μεγαλωσω κακο ειναι....?

----------


## jk21

Kαλη αναπαραγωγη με χαρουμενες στιγμες για τα πουλακια και σενα και συγκινησεις ευχαριστες για ολους μας , με τις χαρες σου !


* με τις τροφες απο manitoba μηπως εχεις κανει κατι λαθος; γιατι ηξερα για carduelidi και cardellino (αυτη ναι εχει το συνδετικο premium μπροστα )  να κυκλοφορουν στην ελληνικη αγορα .

----------


## Nenkeren

cardellino major και cardelinno premium ονομαζονται

----------


## jk21

Δες ποστ 468 Μιγματα σπόρων για ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ και ιθαγενη  να μην ξεφουγουμε εδω περισσοτερο με το μιγμα και να μεινει και εκει η πληροφορια για τα μελη

----------


## Soulaki

Αντε, καλη αρχη, με το καλο, να δουμε τα μωρουλια σου, φετος.

----------


## steliosjey

Καλή αρχη και με το καλό,τι διαστασεις έχουν οι ζευγαρώστρες?

----------


## Nenkeren

> Καλή αρχη και με το καλό,τι διαστασεις έχουν οι ζευγαρώστρες?


90αρες κινεζικες οι γνωστες.

----------


## Nenkeren

Εχθες σ αυτο το ζευγαρι επεσε τρελο κυνηγι απο τον αρσενικο μου την ξεκανε την θυληκια!

----------


## dikai

> Εχθες σ αυτο το ζευγαρι επεσε τρελο κυνηγι απο τον αρσενικο μου την ξεκανε την θυληκια!
> 
> 
> Δημητρη αν γινεται αλλαξε τον τιτλο απο 2017 σε 2018.


Με το καλό Φίλιππα

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Καλη συνεχεια Φιλιππε ! 

Βαλε λιγο νημα να δεις αν θα παιξουν με αυτο στο ραμφος

----------


## MacGyver

Φτου φτου σκόρδα... Φτιάξε μας σιγά σιγά με μπόλικο υλικό...

----------


## Nenkeren

Εξηγησα τους λογους που δεν εγραφα τον καιρο αυτο,ας δωσω λιγο υλικο απο την φετεινη μου προσπαθεια.

----------


## IscarioTis

να χαρω μανουλες ομορφες
σκορδα! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Να σαι καλα Δημητρη!Και εσυ καλη συνεχεια με τα καρποντακια σου ενσπορα να ειναι !

----------


## tasioskis

Τελειαα!! Αντε με το καλο

----------


## Titribit

με το καλό Φιλιππε!

----------


## dikai

> Εξηγησα τους λογους που δεν εγραφα τον καιρο αυτο,ας δωσω λιγο υλικο απο την φετεινη μου προσπαθεια.
> 
> https://youtu.be/tBu-FiMDAn0


Φίλιππα δεν είχες ποτέ θέματα με τα πουλιά έτσι απροστάτευτα;
Τι εννοείς ότι εξήγησες;

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Οχι δεν ειχα ποτε θεματα με τα πουλια ετσι απροστατευτα.Ο χωρος μου ειναι εξαιρετικα περιορισμενος θα γινει το μπαλκονι για κλαματα,κι εκτος αυτου ειναι δυσκολο να βαλω προστασια.
Ειμαι στο ισογειο και προς το παρον δεν εχει κατεβει ποτε κατι κατω,ουτε εχω δει καρακαξες η αρπακτικα σ αυτη την περιοχη

Ειναι ενα ρισκο που εν γνωση μου το εχω παρει μεχρι να μεταφερθω σε αλλο σπιτι ωστε να παρεχω καλυτερες συνθηκες για τα πουλια.

Μπορεις να μπεις στο Lounge cafe του φορουμ και να δεις τι εξηγησα.

----------


## amastro

Με το καλό και από μένα Φίλιππε.
Το αρσενικό με τα στραβά δάχτυλα το έβαλες για ζευγάρωμα τελικά;
Ρωτάω για να μου φύγει η περιέργεια, βάτεψε;

----------


## Nenkeren

Δεν το πηρα το ρισκο να σου πω την αληθεια αντρεα,αλλα το εχω μεσα στην κουζινα με μια καναρα που την εκοψα απο την αναπαραγωγη,τον πετυχα κατι πρωινα οταν αναβα το φως και την καβαλαγε κανονικα,αρα του χρονου θα μπει σταντε.

----------


## ndlns

Με το καλό τα μωράκια. Όλα να πάνε καλά!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Συγχαρητήρια φίλε μου!

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Μαθήματα από τον Φίλιππο για το πώς σε ένα μικρό μπαλκόνι, εκτρέφουμε και αναπαράγουμε τόσες καρδερίνες! Πάντα με σεβασμό και αγάπη στα πουλιά του.Μπραβο σου.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Χελο! Εδω στη προσπαθεια!

----------


## Nenkeren

Συνεχιζουμε....

----------


## Titribit

Έτσι...δωσε υλικό στον κόσμο!

Καλή συνεχεια  :Happy:

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Ωραία φωτο Φιλιππε και ακόμα πιο ωραία η κυρία στη γωνία!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

> Χελο! Εδω στη προσπαθεια!



Μου αρέσει η μάσκα στον αρσενικό, κατεβαίνει χαμηλά στον λαιμό.
Και του θηλυκού όμως δεν πάει πίσω.
Ωραίο ταίριασμα έκανες.

----------


## Titribit

> Μου αρέσει η μάσκα στον αρσενικό, κατεβαίνει χαμηλά στον λαιμό.
> Και του θηλυκού όμως δεν πάει πίσω.
> Ωραίο ταίριασμα έκανες.


Και αν δεις Ανδρέα παίζει και φτερακι λευκό πάνω στη μάσκα του αρσενικού

----------

